

Launching soon - Social referral platform - vickyp
http://www.earnsocial.com

======
vickyp
Show HN: we'll have the best UX, self servicing platform with loyalty rewards
features built in. Those can be configured while creating social promotions.
Analytics will also have intelligent algorithms to show useful & relevant
reports. Feel free to send your queries and spread the word around to gain
free access. If any question, please reach out via feedback form on
earnsocial.com.

